# Carl Cestari videos



## samoobramba (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi I am interested for the Carl Cestari's videos. I am also interested in which of them are worth to buy.

As I know that Cestari's DVDs are:
*Old School Series* - 5 DVDs
- OS1: Fundamentals of Unarmed Combat
- OS2: Advanced Strikes
- OS3: Ground Fighting
- OS4: Defense vs Grabs & Holds
- OS5: Bare Knuckle Boxing
*Seminars Series *- 2 DVDs
- S1: Fairbairn Seminar 
- S2: O'Neill Seminar
Then are DVDs in which is also featuring Damian Ross:
*Core Combat Training *- 3DVDs
- CCT1: The Foundation Skills
- CCT2: Advanced Fighting Skills
- CCT3: Ground Fighting Skills
*Combat Jujutsu Series *- 3 DVDs
- CJ1: Throws, Grips & Dirty Tricks
- CJ2: How to Gain Advantage on The Ground
- CJ3: How to Build a Solid Ground Defense

But there are also few "new" DVDs that featuring Carl Cestari (but I am not sure):
- Operation Phoenix
- Law Enforcement Tactics
- Iron Fist Iron Body
- Daughters of Distruction
What they cover? Are a worth buy?

Thanks.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 30, 2008)

If no one here can answer you questions, go to www.warriortalk.com and post this in the Unarmed Combatives section.  There are several members there who trained with Cestari.


----------



## frank raud (Apr 30, 2008)

You'll have a bigger problem of where to buy them. I don't believe most of them are available to the public anymore.


----------



## samoobramba (Apr 30, 2008)

Kenpotex - Thanks! I will try.

Frank Raud - I know where to find them I am only interested if they are a worth buy.


----------



## frank raud (Apr 30, 2008)

The old school series are great for the information on them, but production values are lousy. Shot in black and white in the '80's, there have been through multiple copies before they were commercially available. The 2 seminar DVDs are great, if you look closely you can catch a glimpse our two of me. I'm the scruffy looking guy in the t-shirt .

Haven't seen the later ones, so can't comment on them.


----------

